# Help



## mrsmarriedwoman (Nov 11, 2013)

My husband just said to me that he is just here (in our marriage). That he could be happy with or without me. That the only reason he is here is because I asked him to come home. That I said things would get better and they have.

I then said I did not want to exist like this in a marriage.

He asked what I wanted him to say?

I said not that, that what he said was hurtful and I couldn't live in the marriage if he felt this way.

He doesn't understand.

Please give me feedback. I'm going to let him read this.


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

What was the circumstances of his leaving and then coming home again?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Were you two seperated and he came home?

My wife and I have been seperated 9 months and even though I do wish for some affirmation of her feelings at this point I've come to realise I can't expect it so soon after all that has transpired.


----------

